# Ciabatta Bread



## Chef Munky (Mar 29, 2009)

The recipes I've come across calls for the use of Baking Stone,or Quarry Tiles.
I don't have either one.
Anyone know of a simple "Real People" alternative?
Would a preheated airbake cooking sheet do? I have other sheets,but I prefer to use the airbakes.They never stick,or warp out of shape.

Where has Joe V been? 

Thanks

Munky.


----------

